# e-filing U.S. tax returns?



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

For the last several years I have used an e-filing service to file my U.S. Federal and State Income Tax. However, tonight when I started doing my taxes, I see that the country I reside in may affect my ability to file electronically.  Is there any problem e-filing a U.S. tax return from Mexico? 

Also, in the return I am asked for my phone numbers. Should I include country code and city code, or just my phone number? 

I know you are not accountants, but if you have any personal experience with e-filing U.S. tax returns, and wish to share your experience with me, I would be most appreciative. 

Thanks.
Vortexijah


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I've had no luck trying to e-file from Egypt or Mexico. Apparently they want a US address. I just download the appropriate forms, fill them in with Adobe Reader, and send them via "snail mail". But since you've e-filed in the past, it's curious that you can't do it now unless you're using a different address. Have you tried contacting the service you used before?

On my returns I always put my overseas phone number including country and area codes.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You've had better luck than I have in trying to e-file from abroad. Many services won't allow you to e-file if you're filing a 2555, and others won't allow you to e-file for free unless you file a state return (for a fee!). The other services I've tried throw the form out if you are filing as "married, filing separately" if your spouse (a non-resident alien) has no social security number.

I've given up.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Turbotax Online has served us well for many years.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 23, 2009)

We have been successful with e-filing the past few years, using a US "mail drop" address in California. We do not file a state return anywhere. But, we file through TurboTax, and that may make the difference.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I used TurboTax online this year and had no problem. I'm not talking about e-filing which has been around for 15 years where you use TurboTax locally on your computer and then ship the data directly to the IRS. I did the entire 1040 process on the turbotax website.

I hate filing online because it gives yet another organization all my information to store in their database (everything anyone might need for identity theft and more) but this year I decided to do it anyway because the ease outweighed my worries. I guess we just have to trust Intuit...

I use a friend's address as my US address for all my banking etc. and I use that on my taxes as well.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*This past April my first E-File from Mexico using Turbo Tax sailed though just as though it had been done in the States. 
True, I was sweating it a bit, but in actual practice I saw absolutely no difference in filing here from filing in the States! A small rebate came faster than it ever has when filing from the U.S........go figure!
Possibly the secret may be in having a U.S. address and phone number to use?*


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 23, 2009)

Southbound said:


> *This past April my first E-File from Mexico using Turbo Tax sailed though just as though it had been done in the States.
> True, I was sweating it a bit, but in actual practice I saw absolutely no difference in filing here from filing in the States! A small rebate came faster than it ever has when filing from the U.S........go figure!
> Possibly the secret may be in having a U.S. address and phone number to use?*


I also think that when you file through TurboTax, it goes through their server, not your Mexican IP - so they don't know that you are filing outside the US.:clap2:


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> I also think that when you file through TurboTax, it goes through their server, not your Mexican IP - so they don't know that you are filing outside the US.:clap2:


Yes, Intuit knows you are in Mexico because of your IP but they send the file to the IRS so they wouldn't know. Even so, the IRS doesn't care if you are out of the country when you file.


----------



## billkath (Jul 18, 2010)

How about earning income in Mexico? I am opening a small business. Do I have to claim income earned here on my US income tax?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

circle110 said:


> I use a friend's address as my US address for all my banking etc. and I use that on my taxes as well.


This is the part that I'm curious about. I have to assume that if you're using a US address for your filing, you aren't taking the Overseas Earned Income Exclusion. This seems to be the main issue in doing an e-filing from outside the US these days.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

billkath said:


> How about earning income in Mexico? I am opening a small business. Do I have to claim income earned here on my US income tax?


If you are a US citizen, you must report your worldwide income on your US tax returns. This includes earnings from a business in Mexico - though depending on how your business is set up, you may be able to avoid paying the "self-employment" tax (i.e. both halves of the social security contribution).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

